# Horse needs name!



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Shotzy or skipper.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

With all those silly pictures and a card theme, my mind goes to Joker. Just curious: What have you been calling him this whole time??


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Gomez.


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

is he registered?


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I'd think Colt would fit him. It is an nice cowboy name, but is sorta wierd considering he /is/ a horse, after all.

Ace of Spades,
Jack,
John,
Revolver,
Bluff.

All I could come up with. Google it, alot of websites have pretty good names.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Red, nice simple name that doesn't sound like whoa.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

How about Rodeo?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Maverik.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh I like Mavrick to. LOL I am so glad Tequila came with a name I like.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Calmwaters said:


> Oh I like Mavrick to. LOL I am so glad Tequila came with a name I like.


For some reason he just reminds me of Mel Gibson playing Bret Maverik in the new(er) Maverik movie. Or a horse that said-Maverik would ride...maybe Ollie (Maverik's horse's name from the movie)? lol


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Camote - pronouned "kuh MOH tay" - it's the name of a horse on the King Ranch in Texas, ridden by one of their vaqueros. Also can be spelled Kamote. Means 'sweet potato' in Spanish and the King Ranch's Camote looked just like your horse. 

Also, ...Vaquero, Rawhide, Cowboy, Stetson.


----------



## varney (Jun 14, 2011)

Maverik , sound great


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the names guys! I kinda thing of him as a joker too because he has such an out going personality! 

I have thought of Rodeo but that was going to be my horses name that passed away so i dont really want to name him that anymore but i like the name! 

He is not Registered but i actually am working on it with the previous owner to get him registered!

I also have really really been thinking about the name colt! It reminds me of a Colt 45 like the gun 

I have been calling him the names i tried to name him or i just call him my horse the latest is no name steak lol

Do you guys like any of the names i thought of :
Colt
Joker
Duce
Hustler
Gambler
younger

Any imput??


----------



## atomic (Aug 15, 2011)

I like Gus .


----------



## Hasufel (Jun 9, 2011)

I think he looks like an Alex.
Out of your names, I think Joker fits him the best


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

haha gus is funny! Alex that is so random i love it! Keep the names coming before i make my decision!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I like Hustler!

*Ace
*Razz/Razzy
*Dazzle 'Em
*Class Clown (Clown for barn name?)
*Keep 'Em Laughing
*Silly Boy

Sorry I'm really bad at thinking up names lol...but I hope you name him soon!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Deuce's Wild [Deuce]
Ace
Monte Carlo
Casino
Excaliber (Vegas hotel)


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Ohhh you could call him Gambit...Like from X-men, lol or Remy for that matter.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hahaha i love all the names! 
Cinder- i really like hustler too i think its a cool name that you dont hear!

Sorrelhorse- i really like deuce's wild for a registered name and like you said deuce for short!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

There are just to many good names out there to choose from!!! Ok i think this is the list i want to choose from, so i need some votes from you guys!

Hustler

Ricky

Gambler


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

You get a vote from me for Hustler!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

I like Ricky


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i like colt


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

blah didn't read the whole thread lol def hustler from the list


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I think benny fits him.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

I like Hustler of your list.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I like Maverick or Gus 



> Ohhh you could call him Gambit...Like from X-men, lol or Remy for that matter.


Hahaha SorrelHorse, my guy is named Gamibt, like from X-men!


----------



## jdublu (Aug 22, 2011)

Wyatt

Pilgrim

Kid 

Just a few suggestions.


----------



## becca1584 (Oct 5, 2011)

Omg funny pictures haha


----------



## Evan (May 16, 2011)

The Kid!


----------



## cooperandsandy717 (Oct 15, 2011)

I just like the name Cowboy. Does he have a registered name? Or what disciplines are you planning on doing with him? I also saw Duece and really liked that. He's a cutie!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone! You guys all picked a different name so this will be hard LOL! I trail ride him right now but i really want to get into barrel racing (his previous owners did that with him) i know the person who bred him and they also started him in reining as well. 

Hahaha evan- that made me think of billy the kid!

Becca-Thanks a bunch


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

lilkitty- haha that is something i would do not read the whole thing and go back lol!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

cooperandsandy- he is not registered right now i am working on that with the person who bred him to get him registered!


----------



## CalienteCalcetines (Oct 5, 2011)

Gambler


----------



## LauraRose (Apr 4, 2011)

I liked so many of them. But here is a couple I didnt see...but I might have missed, sorry if it's a repeat.

Levi
Wrangler
Chili

And I really liked Gus that someone said. It sounds cowboyish and reminds me of Robert Duvall in Loneesome Dove.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Levi and wrangler are sure cute too! The good names need to stop or ill never beable to pick one hahahaha!!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's cute!! My pick is either Jester or Wrangler. :smile:


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you! And thanks for the vote horselovinlady


----------



## atomic (Aug 15, 2011)

LauraRose said:


> I liked so many of them. But here is a couple I didnt see...but I might have missed, sorry if it's a repeat.
> 
> Levi
> Wrangler
> ...


That was me that suggested Gus, and for that exact same reason! Lonesome Dove is by far my favorite western movie .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

You guys are to funny!


----------



## northumberlandcowgirl (Sep 11, 2011)

how about jet. he's lovely!


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

I like levi 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

I vote for "GUS" - I really think it suits him..


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

haha that is a funny name  gus


----------



## meghanlovee11 (Aug 15, 2011)

i like gus or ace or winchester


----------

